# where to sight in in mid-GA? rifle ranges?



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 7, 2008)

Any suggestions for finding a rifle range to sight in a gun near Macon?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 7, 2008)

eagle gun range has a computer program that makes it really easy to sight your gun in. i think they charge $15 or so.


----------



## RBaldree (Oct 7, 2008)

*rifle ranges*

There is a great rifle range at the bottom of the Ocmulgee WMA.  It is a public range, with covered shooting area, 50 and 100 yard ranges, and target frames for you to put your targets on.  I have spent many enjoyable mornings shooting there this summer.

From Byron I find the easiest way to get there is to go to Hawkensville and turn north to go up by the prison.  The entrance to the shooting range is the very first entrance into the Ocmulgee on the left, then bear to the left all the way down the road.  I would not hesitate to drive any car down that road, as they take very good care of it.

I don't think you could ask for a nicer free range.

Robert


----------



## returntoarchery (Oct 7, 2008)

If it's like the range at Charlie Elliot / Clybel WMA it's a good range. Also if it has the same number of shooters, I suggest you go on a weekday. Less chance of running into yahoos that you have to watch out for - even if there is a good range safety officer.


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2008)

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> Any suggestions for finding a rifle range to sight in a gun near Macon?



I have one right up 74 from you almost to Culloden.  Let me know when you want to go.

You still have my number?


----------



## maconducks (Oct 15, 2008)

you can use the sheriff dept range at the ocmulgee east exit.  I think it is off confederate rd.  Just sing in.  They have a shooting house with stools and benches.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 15, 2008)

RBaldree said:


> There is a great rifle range at the bottom of the Ocmulgee WMA.  It is a public range, with covered shooting area, 50 and 100 yard ranges, and target frames for you to put your targets on.  I have spent many enjoyable mornings shooting there this summer.
> 
> From Byron I find the easiest way to get there is to go to Hawkensville and turn north to go up by the prison.  The entrance to the shooting range is the very first entrance into the Ocmulgee on the left, then bear to the left all the way down the road.  I would not hesitate to drive any car down that road, as they take very good care of it.
> 
> ...



+1 on that, but it is going to be crowded this month.  Especially weekends.


----------



## krentz (Oct 15, 2008)

i go to the shooting range at ogmulgee wma also.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Where?*



Randy said:


> I have one right up 74 from you almost to Culloden.  Let me know when you want to go.
> 
> You still have my number?




Where is this one I live right on Hwy 74 just inside Monroe County, so this would be much closer than any others?


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 15, 2008)

krentz said:


> i go to the shooting range at ogmulgee wma also.



Might be time for a Woody's meeting out there one of these days, then.


----------

